# Shapton Glass progression?



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

So I finally decided on Shapton Glass for my agomi knives, ? is what would be the progression on the grits? I was thinking of like 500, then 4000 and then 8000, with that said, it looks like I really don't know what would be the best progression. Any advise or suggestions would be a great help on this subject. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd probably get a 1000 instead of a 8000


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

do you mean a 10,000?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

No, I meant what I typed. Give you something to fill the gaps in the scratch patterns between 500 and 4k. A 4k edge is fine, I've been messing with finishing a high hardness gyuto on a Naniwa Hayabusa 4k. Get a 10k if you'll be sharpening razors, I guess


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There are differing views here, I happen to like high-grit finishes, but most do prefer around 4K to finish.  So if you stay with the 8K replace the 4K with a 2K or 3K, the 2K and 3K I understand are the better stones in the Shapton line for feel and feedback.  You'll find the 8K slippery in comparison and it may take you a little while to feel comfortable with it, but it's a fast cutter, doesn't clog as I understand, and will get the job done and you knife will still have some toothiness and good bite.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Rick, last night I ordered the 500, 2k, 4k, and the 8k, did I go overboard on that, I did that from the reviews and post on sites that I read. Should I drop the 2k and keep the 4k or visa versa?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

All I can say is I personally would be fine without the 4K, but having it gives you more options. Consider a 5K maybe, but it's all very subjective what folks like for grit sizes.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Can't find 5k in Shapton glass, I guess I will just keep the 4k, thanks for the replies


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

You got a good overall grit range, doable intervals. Probably will use the 2k and 4k the most while starting out on your new knife, 500 sparingly sometime later unless you're practicing on old chunky stuff, 8k after you get consistent angle holding such that you're not rounding over edges with the high grit stuff


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Benuser, I think you are right, so if I go on the 1k, then I won't have to go to much on the 2k, then I can move on, I think I might as well get a 1k since on the buying whetstone role lol! Thanks for all of the feed backs, you all have a good one


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I know I'm in the minority with the 8K.  And as lamented throughout the ages, "Oh, it's lonesome at the top."  ;-)~


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rick Alan said:


> I know I'm in the minority with the 8K. And as lamented throughout the ages, "Oh, it's lonesome at the top." ;-)~


I certainly play around with high grit stones and naturals, but truthfully am not sure I've got enough experience and awareness to really be able to define the nuances and differences at those fine grits. The Rika 5k was absolutely appropriate as a starter finishing stone in my case


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

The Rika 5k was my first choice, but then I looked at the Shapton's  and went for the Shaptons, hopefully I can learn how to get my knives sharp on them, by the way if I am going to sharpen them put out off the box should I start with the 500, or the 1k?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

indiglofish61 said:


> The Rika 5k was my first choice, but then I looked at the Shapton's and went for the Shaptons, hopefully I can learn how to get my knives sharp on them, by the way if I am going to sharpen them put out off the box should I start with the 500, or the 1k?


If you got an acceptably thin knife, 1k or 2k out of the box, no real need to drop to 500


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

It's a Guyo Agomi, and the blade width is 3.5mm, I don't know if that is considered thin for this type of knife or not.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

That's pretty non-specific. Gyuto is just basically chefs knife, and aogami denotes the composition of the core steel. What exactly did you order?

Re:spine width, it's less important than what the thickness is behind the edge. You'll see when you get it, at any rate


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Got the knives today, they are pretty sharp right out of the box, but I'm sure they be more sharper, I also got the JCK whetstones, I still can't decide whether or not I want to send them back, for one thing It will cast me about a third to half of what I bought the for, I'll just have to decide>


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If bob kramer can sharpen on king stone, then you shouldnt be so snooty. At your level skill is more important than what synthetic stone is used.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Who's being this snooty thing! That is not the reason I trying to decide, I think you should of asked first about why I am trying to decide, I pretty sure they are good  stones, that was not the reason! so that said, I am going to think about if I want to keep them or not, you're sure are no help! BYE


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Aside from being extremely helpful here with his broad range of experience with many different makers, Millions is never the less actually just a mere amateur when it comes to snooty, that's typically my job here, and he really wasn't being snooty or accusing you of it, he was just nudging you to make a decision.  Innuendo doesn't always translate well.  And it's well known that I always experience great indecision in these matters myself, so there is no reason to take anything personal here.

So just take your time and think about it.  Just some considerations to help:  It's not that big a deal to go from 500 to 2K with fast cutters like Shaptons.  An 8K Shapton behave more like a 6.5K Chosera/Ninawa Pro, and similarly through the whole line, so none of them is as fine as their numbers indicate.  But 500, 1K, 4K is possibly going to be the easiest for you to learn on.  And people who agonize less over money typically have an easier time finding it.  Or so I like to think.  ;-)~


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

I was just trying to let him know I wasn't trying to be snooty, I just didn't want to keep something after I spent money on it and not use it, sorry if I came off like I was insulted, its all ok on my part, but thanks for the reply, anyway,  on the shaptons, do I really need the diamond lapping plate to flatten or clean the stones? Seems like a lot of money for flattening the stone, is there any other way. without spending close to 400$ for a lapping plate?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The thing about Shapton Glass is supposed to be that they have an exceedingly slow rate of wear. They're made thinner to account for that. Other than that, I don't know if there is a reason something like an Atoma 140x wouldn't work on them

I say give the JCK stone a try and see what you think about it. I would assume it feels noticeably different in usage as compared to the Glass stones


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

That's what I am going to do, is try the JCK first then after I get to know the feel of the JCK , or learn more about sharpening on a stone, then move on to the Shapton's,  I got me a Atoma 400, do you think I went to large of a grit on the Atoma?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong guys, but considering the long intervals between flattenings for Shaptons I would guess a small pack of 220 grit wet/dry sandpaper would do, for years.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

What!!!   I got my Shapton 8000 in , and what you know, there's a chip off the upper left it can be sanded down or something like that, or should I send it back. Would that chip affect the sharpening off the stone? Its about 3 or 4 mm off the corner.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For thee price you paid... return it.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

I already got it ready for return, I looked at the stones, all the stones I got, they have dark smudges on the sides like if they have been used,  I wndwer whats the dark smudges on the sides about, Do they all come like that, Maybe I am just getting picky.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wish I knew enough to comment on those dark smudges, but regarding the corner chip, it's hardly going to affect your sharpening. If you were missing stuff from the large flat surface of the stone that would be more of a problem


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

But I looked at the chip again and there's a crack along the side of the stone going about an inch along the side of the stone, so back it goes, I really think they sent me used stones that they cleaned up and forgot to clean the edges, I starting to wonder if I should buy any more stones from Amazon, I will just have to live with it. Have a good one.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Incidentally, my stone with a chipped corner was also an Amazon purchase. But I didn't know the seller (wasn't one of the more known regulars for good service and packaging) and the price was low so I just took it as a learning experience.

At any rate, sorry to hear about your stones


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone tried the new 1 million grit stone from Sharpening supplies.com, I mean how mirro polish can it get, lol!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

"Micro-fractured carbon (?) made from marshmallow."  Is that real marshmallow, or the stuff made from eggs?  "Until your reflection on the edge appears handsome."  "Available tomorrow."

I have to say this is inspired fiction.  Yuk yuk, I did enjoy it.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

The miilion grit stone is put together by dries advocado, I guess that's why its green.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Rick Alan said:


> "Micro-fractured carbon (?) made from marshmallow." Is that real marshmallow, or the stuff made from eggs? "Until your reflection on the edge appears handsome." "Available tomorrow."
> 
> I have to say this is inspired fiction. Yuk yuk, I did enjoy it.


i liked this one too from them:

https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/New-1-Grit-Sharpening-Stone-W105.aspx

April fools is one of my favorite days of the year


----------

